# TORTOISE MANIAC THREAD



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 25, 2012)

*You might be a TORTOISE MANIAC if you:*



ALDABRAMAN said:


> *You might be a TORTOISE MANIAC if you:*




 Spend more feeding your tortoise(s) than you do on yourself, LOL!

 Stop on the highway and pick fresh weeds on the roadside!

 Spend more time on TFO than any other website!

 Have dreams about tortoises!

:shy: Go to the zoo and spend the entire day at the tortoise pen!

 Save half of your salad from lunch for your tortoise!

*OK, Add your thoughts to the list......*


----------



## N2TORTS (Jan 25, 2012)

Count me in !


----------



## dmarcus (Jan 25, 2012)

Your grocery list starts with the stuff your tortoise needs followed by things you need...


----------



## wellington (Jan 25, 2012)

If you have hatchlings available, how do we get ahold of you? I have questions. Could you pm me and give me an email so we could talk


----------



## Angi (Jan 25, 2012)

You pick weeds in your yard and are careful not to pull the root out.
You quit buying greens that are not good for tortioses.


----------



## ascott (Jan 25, 2012)

kick dandelion wish balls everytime you pass em so as to make sure you can have a bigger supply....
 pass peoples yards while driving thinking wow that would be a perfect spot for a tortoise yard...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 25, 2012)

wellington said:


> If you have hatchlings available, how do we get ahold of you? I have questions. Could you pm me and give me an email so we could talk



 *[email protected]*


----------



## cpk (Jan 25, 2012)

stare at them do nothing for a long time without getting bored


----------



## Katherine (Jan 25, 2012)

ascott said:


> pass peoples yards while driving thinking wow that would be a perfect spot for a tortoise yard...



Legit favorite pastime here. I stay slowing down and craning into the perfect back yards and always daydream of knocking and being like " you could make a homeless tortoise very happy; until you do so your yard is not being utilized to its fullest potential " So sick, tortoise obsession is unstoppable....


----------



## Kvoigt (Jan 25, 2012)

OMG LOL ok so im oficially a tortoise maniac i gues as most posts above nailed it!  im going to add...* when you dedicate your whole bedroom to awsome tort tables* like really i have a bed and 2 tort tables in my room and minimal space  lol oh *and its hot in my room all the time even at night but i do it for them*  (i have a fan)


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 25, 2012)

When you would prefer to watch your tortoises than TV!

 When prefer to hang out with your tortoises than your friends!


----------



## dmarcus (Jan 25, 2012)

If you have more pictures of your tortoises than your family...


----------



## Katherine (Jan 25, 2012)

View attachment 15941


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 25, 2012)

dmarcus said:


> If you have more pictures of your tortoises than your family...



Soooooo True!


----------



## lisalove (Jan 25, 2012)

When your husband brings home a ziplock bag full of dandelion wish balls on Valentine's Day and it excites greatly!!!!


----------



## jkingler (Jan 25, 2012)

*If you fix up and clean your tortoise enclosure(s) more than you fix up and clean your own house.*
*If you find that you steer conversations towards your tortoises more often than you probably should.*

Guilty of so many of these...


----------



## Jacob (Jan 25, 2012)

When you Spray Your Tortoises More Than JerseyShore SprayTans


----------



## bubbles01 (Jan 25, 2012)

When you think it's perfectly normal to talk to your tortoises.
When you start telling other non-tort owners about the cute things your torts did that day.
When TFO is your home page on your computer.


----------



## Ksanroman (Jan 25, 2012)

When you get a tortoise as a anniversary present.


----------



## Tom (Jan 25, 2012)

... If you and your spouse fight about what to plant in the back yard, because you figure if you are gonna grow it and water it, your torts might as well be able to eat it.

... When you have large clutches of babies and don't want to sell ANY of them.

... When you actually PAY money for weed seeds!

... when you hang around the catering truck on the set after lunch and innocently ask, "what are you gonna do with that leftover spring mix?"

... When you get to know complete strangers on a first name basis solely because they happen to have a really lush hibiscus, mulberry or opuntia stand in their yard, that you generously offer to come by and occasionally trim for them... Free of charge of course!


----------



## bigred (Jan 25, 2012)

Yes guilty- have had dreams about my tort eggs hatching
Also Radiated tortoises in bedroom and incubator in bedroom
MOST IMPORTANT OF COURSE- SPEND MORE TIME ON TORTOISE FORUM THAN ANY OTHER SITE
I also do kind of have that weed thing going on


----------



## Ksanroman (Jan 25, 2012)

Ksanroman said:


> When you get a tortoise as a anniversary present.



Oh and the few things I didn't do before I now will.


----------



## Angi (Jan 25, 2012)

When you take Christmas pictures of your torts and forget to take any of your kids.

BTW-I am so glad to see people admitting to doing the crazy things I do.


----------



## JoesMum (Jan 26, 2012)

When you give in and go pick that beautiful dandelion from your neighbour's front yard (having checked nobody is looking)...

 When your neighbour tells you to pop over anytime and do their weeding... and you accept!

The latter is an arrangement suggested by my neighbour and I now cultivate his weed supply as well as my own :redface:


----------



## ShadowRancher (Jan 26, 2012)

dmarcus said:


> If you have more pictures of your tortoises than your family...



Scariest thing on here but sooo true

When you catalogue all of the vegetation you see on the walk home to classify later for tort nutrition (so you can pick it later of course)


----------



## Zamric (Jan 26, 2012)

when you pause your favorite show just so you can press the "View New Post", then forget to un-pause.... (this REALY gets on the wifes nerves!  )


----------



## Morty the Torty (Jan 26, 2012)

Hahaha! I LOVE this thread!!!!


----------



## ripper7777777 (Jan 26, 2012)

When you don't Mow for a couple weeks just to see what weeds grow, the neighbor actually mowed my side yard yesterday that attaches to his front yard.....LOL!


----------



## Neal (Jan 26, 2012)

- You fruitlessly debate the personality aspects of different species and subspecies of tortoises


----------



## CGKeith (Jan 26, 2012)

If you are awake at 3am looking in the incubator, checking on the progress of a hatchling getting out of an egg.

Or waking up several times through the night to check Fedex tracking.


----------



## EKLC (Jan 26, 2012)

You're jealous of your neighbor getting all the good weeds

You swear, you just need to make that ONE last adjustment on the enclosure...

You can lift an object and guess its weight within 5 grams

Leaving the house for 5 hours is a big deal

You keep the house at a comfortable 85 degrees


----------



## DSaenz (Jan 26, 2012)

Everything posted one here so far is SO ME......PLUS........

When you get up at 4AM!!! to check on them, and to clean and add more water to the water bowl and prepare what they are going to eat for that day BEFORE fixing the kids' lunches ...IF there is any time left.....otherwise they will have to prepare their own lunch.

When you rush home everyday after work to check on the torts and feed them and soak them and clean up their home and take them out to get some sun on these short winter days (this weekened will be 80 degrees! Yeeeesss!!) all before before starting dinner, cleaning the house, helping with homework etc.

When you log on early every morning and constantly check throughout the day to see if anybody has posted new tort pictures. TFO is the first app on my iPhone 

When everything you ask for on your birthday, Christmas, Valentines etc. has something to do with your torts! 

I can go on and on and on.........YES I'm a tort-aholic!!!


----------



## Zamric (Jan 26, 2012)

My Name is David and I am a Tort-aholic!


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Jan 26, 2012)

- Every piece of unwanted furniture could potentially be turned into a tortoise table!

- You constantly comb Craigslist for free or cheap materials to upgrade your outdoor enclosures.

- You can't wait for the day when your sulcata is large enough to put in the backyard permanently...so you won't have to mow the lawn as much!

- Your pets get more fruit and vegetables in their diet than you do (I know mine do!)

- You know more about creating humidity in a closed environment than anyone else you know.

- You know that pyramiding has nothing to do with those impressive structures in Egypt.

- Acronyms like RF, RT, DBT, and ABT, or terms like Cherry Head are commonplace in your everyday vocabulary.


----------



## Kvoigt (Jan 26, 2012)

Morty the Torty said:


> Hahaha! I LOVE this thread!!!!




oh yeah me to! LOL makes me feel a bit more "normal" bahahaaa


----------



## bakexlove (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm glad I'm not the only one! I've only had my tort for 2 months and I can already agree to most of these. 
When you're away from your tort you miss them and you tell the person your with that you miss them.


----------



## Kasper2reds (Jan 26, 2012)

When u have to call your roomate to feed them while ur at work because you don't want their lunch to be late!


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 26, 2012)

..when shopping trips center around where the best place is to get tortoise food, supplies, or who has trash pickups that day so you might spot something useable for your tortoises.

...when vacations are actually trips to see tortoises, go to reptile shows, or tortoise seminars. 

...when your vehicle shopping and the main things needed are the ability to fit things like large tanks, boxes of greens and other tortoise relate items into it.

...when you decide you can live longer without a new water heater or other appliance, in order to get more tortoises or something for the tortoises.

...when more of the room in your frig or freezer is taken up with tortoise food, then human food.

... when gone from home for an extended time, you call to ask how the tortoises are doing before asking your children how they are doing.

...when you know more about the likes and dislikes or habits of your tortoises, then you do your own family.


----------



## JeffG (Jan 26, 2012)

...When at night, your wife says, "come to bed" with that _look_ in her eye, and you make an excuse so that you can stay up longer and finish reading a thread (or 20).


----------



## hlester22 (Jan 26, 2012)

When your shopping for a new house and one of the top prioritys is a big yard


----------



## Talka (Jan 26, 2012)

I get sad when I work 12 or more hours in a day, not because of the work hours, but because Sheldon wakes up after I leave, and goes to sleep before I get home.


----------



## judy wayte (Jan 26, 2012)

i love this forum, i am there with you i learn to eat collard, mustard and kale so there won,t be any waste and i talk to them all the time. the poor dogs get left over fruit for treats.i am loving it.


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Jan 26, 2012)

- the wife starts noticing that some of HER tupperware is being used to store chopped produce for the tortoises.
- When asked what you want for Christmas or your birthday, you think of what else the tortoises may need in the near future (a spare Powersun? Giftcard to Lowe's or Home Depot perhaps? or maybe 3 bags of cypress mulch...of course, one can never go wrong with a giftcard to Amazon!)

LOL...I asked for a new temp gun!


----------



## Sammy (Jan 26, 2012)

Planning to move in with my parents in the countryside so my tortoises can be in the garden, natural sun, grow weeds, fresh air and lots of space.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 26, 2012)

When the first thing you do when you get up is check the torts!

 When your eggs are always on your mind!

 When you sleep good if the torts are warm!


*I am a TORTOISE MANIAC!*


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 26, 2012)

...when you slowly start getting rid of all the furniture to fit "just one more" enclosure in the house.

...when you sit roasting in a hot house in the winter and no A/C on in the summer, because the tortoises need it hot.

...when the tortoises get the good healthy greens and your family gets to eat iceberg because it's cheaper.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 26, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> ...when you slowly start getting rid of all the furniture to fit "just one more" enclosure in the house.
> 
> ...when you sit roasting in a hot house in the winter and no A/C on in the summer, because the tortoises need it hot.
> 
> ...when the tortoises get the good healthy greens and your family gets to eat iceberg because it's cheaper.



* So true, LOL!*


----------



## Sammy (Jan 26, 2012)

Also When ur freezing in the bedroom, cause ur tortoises needs the extra radiator .


----------



## Kvoigt (Jan 26, 2012)

JeffG said:


> ...When at night, your wife says, "come to bed" with that _look_ in her eye, and you make an excuse so that you can stay up longer and finish reading a thread (or 20).






BAHAHAA!!! yeah im guilty for this one  and sooooo soooo many more!! 



ALDABRAMAN said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > ...when you slowly start getting rid of all the furniture to fit "just one more" enclosure in the house.
> ...






oh boy ..yeah im guilty all of the above again... lmao


----------



## jkingler (Jan 26, 2012)

Some faves from this page:
*when you pause your favorite show just so you can press the "View New Post", then forget to un-pause.... (this REALY gets on the wifes nerves! Tongue )*
GF hates this. So many shows and movies that do not get finished, because I am doing vital research...haha.
*When the first thing you do when you get up is check the torts!*
First thing I do is turn on the lights!
*When asked what you want for Christmas or your birthday, you think of what else the tortoises may need in the near future (a spare Powersun? Giftcard to Lowe's or Home Depot perhaps? or maybe 3 bags of cypress mulch...of course, one can never go wrong with a giftcard to Amazon!)*
All of my x-mas present money went into Deedle, and is likely going to come out of Deedle next soak. And I have been to Lowe's and Home Depot in the lumber, plumbing/PVC, brick/rock and gutter areas waaaaay too much lately...and I've been LOVING it! WHO AM I???? (I am *ahem* "normally" the least "handy" man known to man...)
*I get sad when I work 12 or more hours in a day, not because of the work hours, but because Sheldon wakes up after I leave, and goes to sleep before I get home.*
Laura hates that she gets home after the tort turns in, lol.
*- Every piece of unwanted furniture could potentially be turned into a tortoise table!
- You constantly comb Craigslist for free or cheap materials to upgrade your outdoor enclosures.*
I have never, ever in my life been as long-term focused on craigslist as I am now that I am "envisioning" and "building" things...but it's for the baby (tortoise)!
*- You know more about creating humidity in a closed environment than anyone else you know.*
Ummm...probably?!

And one more from me:
-No matter where you go, no matter what errand you are on...You are _looking_...You aren't sure what for, but you hope you'll know it when you see it, because it might be the most unexpected, creative, and AWESOME thing anyone's ever repurposed for a chelonian, EVER!

EDIT: Oh, my...
*...when you slowly start getting rid of all the furniture to fit "just one more" enclosure in the house.*
...Guilty! Haha. I am thinking "vertical" so that I can maximize floor space...for a hatchling tortoise, who does not even need the amount of space he already has (and which is being upgraded now...again...for the nth time...).


----------



## Tccarolina (Jan 26, 2012)

cpk said:


> stare at them do nothing for a long time without getting bored



lol! Guilty!



dmarcus said:


> If you have more pictures of your tortoises than your family...


4,370 pics and counting. . . . I can't seem to get enough pics. Always trying to capture the "essence" of an individual. Chelonians bring together many of my hobbies and interests; photography, systems, wildlife, natural environments, ecosystems, ponds, water, controlling complicated systems, animal keeping, collecting, nature, california native plants, history, watching wild creatures, geography, weather, desire to raise some kind of livestock. . . . . . . Turtles and tortoises are the essential part of my Ven Diagram that overlaps all of these.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 26, 2012)

...when you get use to the strange stares as your buying dozens of bunches of greens at one time (along with a dozen cantaloupes not too mention the bags of bulk mushrooms and other goodies). Or folks (when your only getting a few bunches) folks comment on how healthy you feed your family. 

...when your children can loudly, in a crowd, identify the strange noises coming from another area of the zoo, as tortoises breeding.

...when you go to the produce department and your child calmly walk over the the bag dispenser and start rolling out a pile of plastic bags to put produce in.

...when your children go out in the rain, not to play, but to catch nightcrawlers for Mom to feed to tortoises.

...when you drive by a vineyard for sale and your first thought is, "but what would I do with the grapes?"

...when your disappointed in any gift you get, if it has nothing to do with tortoises.

...when you look forward to fall, not for football or changing leaves, but rather for the plants to go on clearance and you stock up for the next enclosure your working on.


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Jan 26, 2012)

jkingler said:


> -No matter where you go, no matter what errand you are on...You are _looking_...You aren't sure what for, but you hope you'll know it when you see it, because it might be the most unexpected, creative, and AWESOME thing anyone's ever repurposed for a chelonian, EVER!



I believe this pretty anyone who keeps reptiles, period!

What's worse is when you decide to bring that said something home without an immediate purpose, but with that feeling of "...some day, this may be useful" and you have to try and explain it to the spouse and find a place to store it until..."that day."


----------



## jkingler (Jan 26, 2012)

Ha. Glad it's not just me!

And even worse still, when you try to cut, reshape, or otherwise rework said object to make it useful to the tort, only to ruin it and then be stuck with it...

/this has happened to me a few times now


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jan 26, 2012)

If you've ever thought of taking salad home from a restaurant in a doggy bag.

Love this thread.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 26, 2012)

I know. This thread is the best. I love how casual we are about enabling each other's obsession...

Also: If you are ALWAYS sure that the water is filtered and the produce is organic on the chelonian side, but when it comes to the humans...lol.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 26, 2012)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> If you've ever thought of taking salad home from a restaurant in a doggy bag.
> 
> Love this thread.



I actually will sometimes slip a couple of items off the salad bar, just for the purpose of taking it home to see if the tortoises will even eat whatever it may be before I actually go out and buy them some.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 26, 2012)

When you ask all your friends if you can pick the cactus!

 When the first thing your friends ask is how are the torotises!


----------



## CGKeith (Jan 26, 2012)

When you are know as "the tortoise guy" by all the cashiers at the grocery store......"because your the only one that buys that stuff".


----------



## Zamric (Jan 26, 2012)

when your friends introduce you to thier friends because their freind is looking to adopt a rescue....


----------



## ShadowRancher (Jan 26, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> When the first thing your friends ask is how are the torotises!



omg yes! A few of my friends and I meet up at least once a week to watch movies or tv or whatever...a few weeks after I got Levi I brought him with for show and tell. Now a fit is had if I come straight from class and don't pick him up before I come (he loves to watch tv from a fuzzy hat with a warm rice sock ) and if I see them in any other setting the first question is "how's Levi?"

If your neighbor thinks you're a creeper that sits on the stoop and stares at the lawn (watching grass grow FTW) because the hatchling you are watching is too tiny to be seen above the grass on your overgrown lawn from their angle...


----------



## jkingler (Jan 26, 2012)

*he loves to watch tv from a fuzzy hat with a warm rice sock*
Idea. Stolen. (Now I finally know what to do with those beanies I don't like but keep around anyways...)

Also, you bring up a good point. I am glad our backyard fence is high, or the neighbors might think that _I_ was high, staring at the ground to mind the hatchling.


----------



## ShadowRancher (Jan 26, 2012)

jkingler said:


> *he loves to watch tv from a fuzzy hat with a warm rice sock*
> Idea. Stolen. (Now I finally know what to do with those beanies I don't like but keep around anyways...)
> 
> Also, you bring up a good point. I am glad our backyard fence is high, or the neighbors might think that _I_ was high, staring at the ground to mind the hatchling.



It's a great idea I do admit  and yeah my neighbors think I'm a total stoner/crazy person...if one of them would only walk close enough to me so I wouldn't look even more nuts shouting "no, wait, look there's a little tortoise...really!...no? Fine keep running"


----------



## exoticsdr (Jan 26, 2012)

You know you're a tortoise maniac "When you ask you daughter to name your next grandchild after your favorite tortoise"...hahahahahaha


----------



## herpgirl24 (Jan 26, 2012)

***When your driving down the road and you child yells, Mom stop there are TONS of dandelions in that yard!

***When you find a way to work "tortoises" into the conversation at the Farmers Market, to see if they will offer scraps

***When you stop daily on the way home so you child can run out and grab some dandelions from the field.

***When you are on a field trip to the zoo and you 6 year old begins to scold the keeper for only feeding romaine to the Sulcata

Oh, one more....

***When you find a way to make every speech about Tortoises in your college communications class


----------



## Angi (Jan 26, 2012)

When you are tempted to pull over on a busy road to pick cactus.....then day dream about how you could safely do it. I am still trying to figure this one out. I don't want my kids to have to explain to their friends that their mother was hit by a car and killed while picking cactus.

This forum needs a LIKE tab. There are so many posts here that I want to LIKE!


----------



## jesst (Jan 26, 2012)

When you have your camera attached to your hip so you never miss any of those special moments your tort does


----------



## bigred (Jan 26, 2012)

When you pull over to steal the red fruit off a cactus or the cactus pads from a home or business thats not yours
Also, Ive also checked the incubator at 3 am during one of my several trips to the bathroom
Also telling your spouse that your finally done buying tortoises, knowing that you have no intention of stopping. The next one will just be more expensive, More color, More radiating lines, More white, Maybe even no color at all, Maybe marbled, or saying honey this one has red and oange and yellow on his head


----------



## philthyturtle (Jan 26, 2012)

dmarcus said:


> Your grocery list starts with the stuff your tortoise needs followed by things you need...



I go to the grocery just for torts hahaha


----------



## bikerchicspain (Jan 28, 2012)

When people ask how are my babies and i say that they are having an orgy in the living room, then realize they are asking about my kids.lol

Get panicky when food supplies run low and drive 40 km to get some food for them...


----------



## cljohnson (Jan 28, 2012)

When you volunteer to walk the dog every morning. Only for an excuse to scour the neighborhood for succulent weeds.


----------



## Missy (Jan 28, 2012)

You buy a generator for your torts in case the power goes out


----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Jan 28, 2012)

...when you stopped spending money on anything for yourself cause you know you would rather by something for your tortoises 
...when all your amazon wish lists are filled with just tortoise things
...when you would rather spend the weekend doing tortoise things than anything else


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 28, 2012)

Missy said:


> You buy a generator for your torts in case the power goes out



*Guilty!*


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jan 28, 2012)

ascott said:


> pass peoples yards while driving thinking wow that would be a perfect spot for a tortoise yard...



Yep, me too! 




cpk said:


> stare at them do nothing for a long time without getting bored



That one, too. There's always something to study about them, even if they're not active.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 28, 2012)

If you consider moving somewhere else because the climate would be more hospitable to a species of tortoise that you really want.


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 28, 2012)

dmarcus said:


> If you have more pictures of your tortoises than your family...



But they photograph so cute...

When you go out and buy tortoise statues because they remind you of your baby girl.. 



judy wayte said:


> i love this forum, i am there with you i learn to eat collard, mustard and kale so there won,t be any waste and i talk to them all the time. the poor dogs get left over fruit for treats.i am loving it.



I do this one too. We are vegetarians but I am adding more variety of greens to our diet so she can have more variety without us wasting anything.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 28, 2012)

You paid more for your tortoise than your vehicle!

 If you are known as the ALDABRAMAN!

:shy: If your neighbors ask what your egg count is, lol!

 When you have a custom auto tag of a torotise species!

 When your girlfriends get jealous of your tortoises!

 When your best friend is a 600+ aldabra!

 When you stop for all turtles/tortoises that are crossing the road!

 When your business card has a picture of your tortoise on it! 

 When the neighbor kids bring over a five pound bag of carrots and just smile!


----------



## jkingler (Jan 28, 2012)

If you check your thermometer and hygrometer more often than you check your email or bank balance.


----------



## torti (Jan 28, 2012)

When my neighbors think I'm crazy just standing outside and staring at the grass (I have dogs in my backyard, and they still haven't figured out I have hatchlings).

And the looks they give me every morning at the same time when I'm out picking weeds off my front lawn.


----------



## bigred (Jan 29, 2012)

torti said:


> When my neighbors think I'm crazy just standing outside and staring at the grass (I have dogs in my backyard, and they still haven't figured out I have hatchlings).
> 
> And the looks they give me every morning at the same time when I'm out picking weeds off my front lawn.



Ya I do the weed thing in the front yard early in the morning to. Im sure my neighbors are wondering what the Heck Im doing.


----------



## rohitmadali (Jan 29, 2012)

I M ONE


----------



## JoesMum (Jan 29, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> When the first thing your friends ask is how are the torotises!


This happens to me! "How's Joe?" comes before enquiries about my family! :redface:

We have a patch of grass at the end of our road that is mowed every couple of months by the council and otherwise ignored... The dandelions and plantain are healthy and plentiful - no chemicals as the council has an organic policy (i.e. Doesn't want to spend any money)

I really don't know what the people down that end think of the mad woman who's out picking stuff at 6:15am in all weathers before she's fed any of the family


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 29, 2012)

You spend hours on tinypic in order to post pictures on TFO!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 30, 2012)

:shy: You never schedule a vacation during egg laying season!


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jan 30, 2012)

If people catch you watching the bushes and stop to ask if you've lost something. 

Actually, for those of you who imagine your neighbors must think you're weird for staring at your lawn: just bring your torties outside to feed for themselves at least a few times. Not only will that be a nice outing for your torts, but it will also show your neighbors why you're picking weeds, and might even be a good conversation starter to boot.

That's what I do. If people ask if there's something wrong, I just show them the tortoises. They always find them very interesting!


----------



## TonkaLuv (Jan 30, 2012)

dmarcus said:


> If you have more pictures of your tortoises than your family...




Guilty! Yup, thats me!


----------



## TonkaLuv (Jan 30, 2012)

dmarcus said:


> If you have more pictures of your tortoises than your family...



Yep! Guilty! Lol


----------



## Zamric (Jan 30, 2012)

I gotta admit....WalkingRock is a heck of a conversation starter!


----------



## ShadowRancher (Jan 30, 2012)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> If people catch you watching the bushes and stop to ask if you've lost something.
> 
> Actually, for those of you who imagine your neighbors must think you're weird for staring at your lawn: just bring your torties outside to feed for themselves at least a few times. Not only will that be a nice outing for your torts, but it will also show your neighbors why you're picking weeds, and might even be a good conversation starter to boot.
> 
> That's what I do. If people ask if there's something wrong, I just show them the tortoises. They always find them very interesting!



I try! But he's so tiny he can't be seen from a distance and a few of them have started giving me a wide berth  my upstairs neighbors and a girl one building over know what's up and love him but that's all that I've been able to entice over without just running at people tort in hand 

When you leave a party early because you are suddenly incredibly paranoid your tort has flipped and no one is home (true story from this weekend)


----------



## Zamric (Jan 30, 2012)

I gotta admit.... WalkingRock is one heck of a conversation starter!


----------



## TonkaLuv (Jan 30, 2012)

Woops. Sorry for the double posts. Lol


----------



## jkingler (Jan 30, 2012)

If you pick weeds and dumpster dive, and you are neither a landscaper nor homeless.


----------



## dmarcus (Jan 30, 2012)

When you spend time thinking of ways to sneak an extra tortoise into the collection with out getting caught by your other half...


----------



## CGKeith (Jan 30, 2012)

dmarcus said:


> When you spend time thinking of ways to sneak an extra tortoise into the collection with out getting caught by your other half...



Yep, it's called trading. I bet there are some others members here that have said this....

"I'm just going to trade this one that I was going to hold back and keep anyway. So I'm not really adding another mouth to feed."


----------



## Angi (Jan 30, 2012)

When reading this thread makes you feel normal.


----------



## TonkaLuv (Jan 30, 2012)

When your husband is awakened from his nap by your baby red foot biting his thumb! :-D


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 30, 2012)

Angi said:


> When reading this thread makes you feel normal.


----------



## wellington (Jan 31, 2012)

When you keep trying over and over to convince someone to send you their tortoise, even though they never do


----------



## jkingler (Jan 31, 2012)

When you have your tortoise breeder on speed dial or in your cell's phone book.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 31, 2012)

Your cell phone has over 100 tortoise related or people contacts!

*GUILTY!*


----------



## jkingler (Jan 31, 2012)

When you KNOW that ALDABRAMAN is LIVING THE DREAM and YOU dream of visiting the ALDABRAFARM. 

Or as Laura put it: If your Make a Wish Foundation wish would be to hang out at the ALDABRAFARM.


----------



## Irwin4530 (Feb 1, 2012)

When the first thing you plan on doing after you "win the lottery" is not pay off your house..... but rather to build an amazing tortoise barn and set about the business of filling it.....perhaps you already know which tort. You'd buy....and may or may not have it on hold as we speak!!!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 2, 2012)

When you never miss a herp society meeting!


----------



## dmarcus (Feb 2, 2012)

When your wife asks you why your laying down in the dirt and your reply is "I'm searching for bugs to feed the turtles"....


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 5, 2012)

If you still get excited when you get one egg in a clutch!


----------



## jkingler (Feb 5, 2012)

When you have "dream tortoises" and some of your life goals revolve around them.


----------



## TaraDodrill (Feb 6, 2012)

Jacob said:


> When you Spray Your Tortoises More Than JerseyShore SprayTans



LOL- you almost made me spray Dirt Mountain Dew out of my mouth with that one, laughing very hard!


----------



## Zamric (Feb 6, 2012)

You spend days working on a new enclosure, then freak out over bad humidity levels.


----------



## TonkaLuv (Feb 8, 2012)

Zamric said:


> You spend days working on a new enclosure, then freak out over bad humidity levels.



Lol!! I hear that!


----------



## jkingler (Feb 8, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN makes a thread: "JUST FOR [your name here]."


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 19, 2012)

jkingler said:


> ALDABRAMAN makes a thread: "JUST FOR [your name here]."


----------



## Turtlechasers (Feb 20, 2012)

If you gentlly pull weeds even from your neighbor's yard so you can transplant them in your own tortoise area...


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Feb 20, 2012)

If you never took much interest in botany until you got an herbivorous tortoise...


----------



## morloch (Feb 20, 2012)

Omg,,, that's me!! Ima tort nerd!!!


----------



## jojodesca (Feb 20, 2012)

you might be a tortoise or turtle maniac if:

you find yourself talking to them when you take a picture and saying "smile"...


----------



## DanaLachney (Feb 20, 2012)

I don't even have my tortoise yet and already spend more time on tortoise forum than any other website. 
Dream every night about what my new babies will be like or how cool I can make their habitat.
Spend more time everyday thinking of names and different enclosures and looking for weeds  
Now THAT'S bad


----------



## DanaLachney (Feb 20, 2012)

smooth said:


> Hi can anybody help I have a russion tortoise he is 4 years old now but the past week he hasn't opened his eyes eaten or moved unless I move him I've never had this problem b4 and am really worried



Take him to the vet!


----------



## Angi (Feb 21, 2012)

When you have more than one type of worm in you refridgerator.
When you see a field of weeds and stop and admire it for fifteen minutes.


----------



## jhstagg (Feb 21, 2012)

When you are suppose to be doing home work but are on the tortoise forum instead


----------



## lisalove (Feb 21, 2012)

When you buy plants at the nursery with chewed up leaves and big holes so you know it's pesticide free!


----------



## Jessie (Feb 21, 2012)

Im guilty of 98% of these posts. I also do these...

When u hear the slightest noise from the other side of the house so you rush over to your tort room to make sure he hasn't flipped over and he is just sitting on his basking spot looking at you like your crazy.

When you walk into the tort room and start laughing histarically over the look he's giving you.

When you love em so much that you openly admit that your not ashamed to be a tort maniac. <3


----------



## cueboy007 (Feb 23, 2012)

- When your wife is complaining that your tortoises eat better than her.
- Your window sills are full of cactus pots.
- You laugh when your backyard is full of weeds.
- You grow your own dandelion indoor


----------



## DanaLachney (Feb 23, 2012)

yoda06 said:


> - When ya wife wants to strangle you because all you talk about is torotoises
> - When ya constantly thinking " what can I do to improve the enclosers? "
> - When ya wana build another extension onto the summer pen, only 2days after finishing the last massive extension
> - When you keep visiting the pet store to see if anymore torts have come in
> ...


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 23, 2012)

When you see a thread in another forum for easter baskets shaped like tortoises and then you decide maybe you should make an easter basket for your tortoise... even though you don't celebrate easter...


----------



## marginatawhisperer (Feb 24, 2012)

When you adjust your potted plants to be edible species for torts


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Feb 24, 2012)

These just keep getting better and better!

Although I will say: those of you whose families are complaining of not eating well enough, I suggest you make your human wards your priority.


----------



## Dcallen89 (Feb 24, 2012)

When you download the tfo app the first night you get your account so you can constantly check it every ten or so seconds

When you get made fun of at work for constantly looking for stuff for your tort


----------



## Angi (Feb 24, 2012)

When you tell a friend "You should have a tortoise, you have great weeds"

BTW GTT if the humans ate more like the torts they would be healthier...just saying


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Feb 24, 2012)

Angi said:


> When you tell a friend "You should have a tortoise, you have great weeds"



YES!



> BTW GTT if the humans ate more like the torts they would be healthier...just saying



Quite so. I think we eat more greens around here when the torts aren't hibernating! Of course, we need more than that, too. It takes more than Ramen Noodle and a couple of pills for a human to get adequate nutrition. Plus, being mammals and bigger than our tortoises, we need more food than they do as well.


----------



## JoesMum (Feb 24, 2012)

When you always have an ample supply of salad available to accompany every meal... whether the family wants it or not


----------



## Kvoigt (Feb 24, 2012)

JoesMum said:


> When you always have an ample supply of salad available to accompany every meal... whether the family wants it or not






LOL this has actually come in handy a few times for me  most recently ... we made tacos and i forgot to buy the lettuce.. i had a ton of greens in fridge good enough for me not exactly iceburg like my hubby wanted LOL so they went with out n i had awsome tacos thanks to my tort


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 24, 2012)

When someones spends all of there tax return on new hatchling!

 When your friend gets a to go salad container for his tortoise when you eat lunch.

 When you spend three plus hours on the phone a night talking tortoises!


----------



## Momof4 (Feb 24, 2012)

When you dream about finding that humidifier you knew was packed in the garage. Now I need to actually look for it to see if my dream was accurate.

When you want to get home early from vacation to see your tort!

When your driving and see a yard that you think may have a tort. 

Or you see houses and say to yourself "I could put an enclosure right there" 

I love reading these. Most are so true for me.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 24, 2012)

jhstagg said:


> When you are suppose to be doing home work but are on the tortoise forum instead







jhstagg said:


> When you are suppose to be doing home work but are on the tortoise forum instead


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 26, 2012)

When you plant dandelion indoors so you can grow food.
When you watch doomsday preppers and realize that you have to figure out how to find food for your tortoise during the winter if a disaster happens.

when you have your husband doing drawings of new hides and a loft for your tortoise so she can have a more interesting cage


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 19, 2012)

*If you spent all of your savings at Daytona!*


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 21, 2012)

*If your torts are bigger than you!*


----------



## AustinASU (Aug 22, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> *If you spent all of your savings at Daytona!*



Geeez what'd you buy to do that lols.....


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 22, 2012)

AustinASU said:


> ALDABRAMAN said:
> 
> 
> > *If you spent all of your savings at Daytona!*
> ...



 *Nothing, lol!*


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Aug 22, 2012)

If your traveling and thinking the garden at your hotel would be a great setup for your torts.


----------



## JoesMum (Aug 22, 2012)

When you've just been shopping, but your teenage son moans that there's no food in the fridge. Closer inspection reveals a huge amount of greens, but little else :redface:


----------



## *Barracuda_50* (Aug 22, 2012)

JoesMum said:


> When you've just been shopping, but your teenage son moans that there's no food in the fridge. Closer inspection reveals a huge amount of greens, but little else :redface:



LOL!! My husband says wheres our food?? Its all greens and such for the torts.. LOL!! He says they eat better than we do.


----------



## TheMindBuddah (Aug 22, 2012)

Well thanks for that!!! Just spent 20 mins laughing like a maniac to myself reading this thread! lol! Oh! And so many ideas!!!! lol! x


----------



## Zamric (Aug 22, 2012)

TheMindBuddah said:


> Well thanks for that!!! Just spent 20 mins laughing like a maniac to myself reading this thread! lol! Oh! And so many ideas!!!! lol! x



...What can we say? It's a sickness and non of use are sane enough to care! For some reason baby tortoises have out classed babby kittens in the "Awwww" factor.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Aug 22, 2012)

Eweezyfosheezy said:


> If your traveling and thinking the garden at your hotel would be a great setup for your torts.



I _totally_ do that!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 22, 2012)

*If you purchase a special couch to relax and just watch your tortoises!*


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Aug 22, 2012)

StudentoftheReptile said:


> - Every piece of unwanted furniture could potentially be turned into a tortoise table!
> 
> - You constantly comb Craigslist for free or cheap materials to upgrade your outdoor enclosures.
> 
> ...



Thats me!


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Aug 24, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> You might be a TORTOISE MANIAC if you:
> 
> 
> Spend more feeding your tortoise(s) than you do on yourself, LOL!
> ...





That's me


----------



## TheTortoiseWhisperer (Aug 24, 2012)

If your youngest child is 9 years old and you stop to get diapers. 





Lol


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 24, 2012)

TheTortoiseWhisperer said:


> *If your youngest child is 9 years old and you stop to get diapers.
> *


*

*


----------



## Masin (Aug 24, 2012)

When you find yourself scheming:
"I'll just go to the uppity part of town and admire lawns, asking nicely if they are pesticide free since I'm looking for a good all natural lawn care company...then I'll do a drive by at night and pick them bald!"

My friend suggested we do the first half yet ask to tend to their yard for some sort of charity, all the while leaving torts out to graze  

When you go to nurseries and buy the plant that clearly has been forgotten...who is also tort approved...who also has a bunch of weeds in its pot!!!





EKLC said:


> You keep the house at a comfortable 85 degrees


 Hahaha! This reminds me of when I had my ball pythons, my office was turned into their room/rat room, I kept the av vent shut and liked the ambient to be around 90, I'd sit at the computer sweating to death all in the name of healthy happy snakes.


----------



## TheTortoiseWhisperer (Aug 24, 2012)

When you'd rather meet Aldabraman, Tom, Jaqui an so many more instead of your favorite actor or idol. Lol lol


----------



## Masin (Aug 24, 2012)

TheTortoiseWhisperer said:


> When you'd rather meet Aldabraman, Tom, Jaqui an so many more instead of your favorite actor or idol. Lol lol



Yes!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 25, 2012)

TheTortoiseWhisperer said:


> When you'd rather meet Aldabraman, Tom, Jaqui an so many more instead of your favorite actor or idol. Lol lol


----------



## Atra42o (Aug 25, 2012)

JoesMum said:


> When you've just been shopping, but your teenage son moans that there's no food in the fridge. Closer inspection reveals a huge amount of greens, but little else :redface:



Hahaha this just happened to me tonight 



TheTortoiseWhisperer said:


> If your youngest child is 9 years old and you stop to get diapers.
> 
> Lol



LMAO!!! I just busted out laughing and my family looked at me like I was nuts!! When I showed them what I was laughing at, they looked at me even stranger 

I find myself trying to explain to the people passing by, why I'm walking around outside at 7am, in my pj's picking weeds


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Aug 25, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> You might be a TORTOISE MANIAC if you:
> 
> 
> Spend more feeding your tortoise(s) than you do on yourself, LOL!
> ...





Orrrr! Going to the fair and seeing the price on the alfalfa knowing your deathly allergic to it and know you might die at any second but still checking it out for you tortoise's!  (that's me ) (my mom said to post that because thats what I did today XD)


----------



## TheTortoiseWhisperer (Aug 26, 2012)

you know you're a tortoise maniac when you're filled with hope & almost brought to tears with excitement when Edna tells you there's a POOP THREAD available


----------



## yoda3106 (Aug 26, 2012)

When your sat back here in the UK in a beer garden on the grass thinking to yourself, "I wish my torts where here with me, they'd love the weeds and dandelions I'm sat playing with" lol


----------



## Edna (Aug 26, 2012)

When you jump for joy because you finally found some roly pollys in your own yard! Woot-woot!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 26, 2012)

When you count your tortoises every night before you go to bed!


----------



## Jake Renshaw (Aug 26, 2012)

When aldabraman sells all his tortoises for half off for one year and everyone on the forum gets there very own Aldabra tortoise! We then all meet together to introduce are new torts at the local parks and then we all pitch in money and create a "tortoise park" and not another dog park!! â˜ºhehehehehehehehehehehehehehehe jk aldabraman much respect for all that you do!


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Aug 26, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> When you count your tortoises every night before you go to bed!



I wish I had $1000.00!  



ALDABRAMAN said:


> When you count your tortoises every night before you go to bed!



That's easy for me because I only have 2 (for now)


----------



## chase thorn (Aug 26, 2012)

My online teachers know I have tortoises so they send me cute pictures of tortoises  It's pretty funny!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 26, 2012)

chase thorn said:


> My online teachers know I have tortoises so they send me cute pictures of tortoises  It's pretty funny!



*Send them one, maybe get extra credit! lol.*


----------



## chase thorn (Aug 26, 2012)

Maybe!


----------



## TheTortoiseWhisperer (Aug 27, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> When you count your tortoises every night before you go to bed!



UUUUMMMMM, Greg this one would not prove you're a tortoise maniac because if I were you and my torts cost as much as yours do I'd be doing a head count every hour on the hour!!!!!


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Aug 27, 2012)

TheTortoiseWhisperer said:


> When you'd rather meet Aldabraman, Tom, Jaqui an so many more instead of your favorite actor or idol. Lol lol



Yes!!


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Aug 27, 2012)

mattgrizzlybear said:


> Yes!!



I've met Tom!!!!  if I could only meet ALDABRAMAN.....


----------



## Julius25 (Aug 27, 2012)

everybody is ALDRABRAMAN's fan !!! 
where are pics addict !!! pics, we want pics !!!


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Aug 27, 2012)

Julius25 said:


> everybody is ALDRABRAMAN's fan !!!
> where are pics addict !!! pics, we want pics !!!



Tom was AWSOME


----------



## Reserchbeforecommitment (Aug 30, 2012)

Atra42o said:


> Hahaha this just happened to me tonight
> 
> 
> LMAO!!! I just busted out laughing and my family looked at me like I was nuts!! When I showed them what I was laughing at, they looked at me even stranger
> ...






We are underwater courtesy of Isaac! My RT is very annoyed that she has to stay in the screened porch which managed to stay dry throughout the storm. Last night whilst waiting at a red stop light I spied a large dandelion growing beside the road and hopped out to grab it to cheer up my tort. When I leapt back in amid furious honking of the other cars I couldn't stop laughing at myself! I guess that's tortoise mania!


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Aug 30, 2012)

Reserchbeforecommitment said:


> We are underwater courtesy of Isaac! My RT is very annoyed that she has to stay in the screened porch which managed to stay dry throughout the storm. Last night whilst waiting at a red stop light I spied a large dandelion growing beside the road and hopped out to grab it to cheer up my tort. When I leapt back in amid furious honking of the other cars I couldn't stop laughing at myself! I guess that's tortoise mania!



That will most likely be me when I'm driving!


----------



## poison (Aug 30, 2012)

i guess im not a tortoise freak because i dont do any of those lol


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 30, 2012)

poison said:


> i guess im not a tortoise freak because i dont do any of those lol


----------



## josh21 (Aug 30, 2012)

wake up in the morning and say good morning to your tortoise befor your family or your wife haha


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Aug 30, 2012)

jhstagg said:


> When you are suppose to be doing home work but are on the tortoise forum instead



Ha that's me!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 30, 2012)

josh21 said:


> wake up in the morning and say good morning to your tortoise befor your family or your wife haha


----------



## shellysmom (Aug 30, 2012)

I stopped 2 lanes of rush hour traffic on a 55mph road today so I could grab a gopher tortoise and get him to safety. Is that maniacal? It only occurred to me after the fact that it might have been.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 30, 2012)

shellysmom said:


> I stopped 2 lanes of rush hour traffic on a 55mph road today so I could grab a gopher tortoise and get him to safety. Is that maniacal? It only occurred to me after the fact that it might have been.



I have done the same thing many of times.........Great!


----------



## mctlong (Sep 1, 2012)

When you knock on a strangers door to ask if you can have clippings from the prickly pear cacti growing in their front yard.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Sep 1, 2012)

mctlong said:


> When you knock on a strangers door to ask if you can have clippings from the prickly pear cacti growing in their front yard.



I was going to do the same thing for my neighbors! 



josh21 said:


> wake up in the morning and say good morning to your tortoise befor your family or your wife haha



Yep!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 1, 2012)

mctlong said:


> *When you knock on a strangers door to ask if you can have clippings from the prickly pear cacti growing in their front yard.*



*Guilty! *


----------



## Masin (Sep 3, 2012)

Today while I snuck around a winery a stones throw from a county penitentiary just to pluck grape leaves I realized I could have a problem!

I first spotted this plethora of grape leaves (Echo has never had any!) last Friday, I asked my 7 year old to sneak over and pull em...then noticed the corrections sign and peeled out. Today however I was with my partner and we decided to go for it 
Here are some pictures.
The top is the sign in front of the penitentiary (thought I was kidding?!) the next is the vineyard row, then my partners head as she lurked around, then our loot  




Dunno what's worse, all the above or the fact we stored the leaves in the turnpike envelope I had to get thanks to not having exact change, twice.


----------



## cljohnson (Sep 4, 2012)

Masin said:


> Today while I snuck around a winery a stones throw from a county penitentiary just to pluck grape leaves I realized I could have a problem!
> 
> I first spotted this plethora of grape leaves (Echo has never had any!) last Friday, I asked my 7 year old to sneak over and pull em...then noticed the corrections sign and peeled out. Today however I was with my partner and we decided to go for it
> Here are some pictures.
> ...



Nice job. 
I'll have to add that to my things to do list next time I'm in your neck of the woods. 
I hope Echo appreciates what you went through to get tort goodies. 

So far I haven't been found out when me and Dexter go on early morning raids. 
Many of my neighbors have grape vines and Hibiscus in their front yards. 
They must think. 
Those possums skunks and raccoons just love flowers and new growth.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Sep 4, 2012)

I can â€œwaste" many hours just watching my torts. I find them to be relaxing. 
I like when buying various greens for my torts, cashiers asking how I prepare it and me casually saying, â€œI don't eat this, it's for my tortoises!".


----------



## Masin (Sep 4, 2012)

cljohnson said:


> Nice job.
> I'll have to add that to my things to do list next time I'm in your neck of the woods.
> I hope Echo appreciates what you went through to get tort goodies.
> 
> ...



They had signs in front of each row of grapes saying what wine they produced etc I was tempted to snatch some of each to see if she had a preference :3


----------



## Moozillion (Sep 4, 2012)

Ummm...please be aware that grapes are often classified in "The Dirty Dozen" of most pesticide contaminated produce. I would guess that for such a valuable crop, the whole plant is sprayed, not just the fruit. I assume you wash the leaves really well before feeding it to your tort.


----------



## cljohnson (Sep 4, 2012)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I can â€œwaste" many hours just watching my torts. I find them to be relaxing.
> I like when buying various greens for my torts, cashiers asking how I prepare it and me casually saying, â€œI don't eat this, it's for my tortoises!".



I like the "WOW you eat healthy". 
Then I have to say. The beer, Ben & Jerry's and Doritos are mine. The good stuff is for my critters.


----------



## Masin (Sep 5, 2012)

Moozilion said:


> Ummm...please be aware that grapes are often classified in "The Dirty Dozen" of most pesticide contaminated produce. I would guess that for such a valuable crop, the whole plant is sprayed, not just the fruit. I assume you wash the leaves really well before feeding it to your tort.



Absolutely, my partner also pointed out that the plants we picked from were bug eaten, non-perfect etc and we wondered if since these plants we found were being used in an archway and not for a harvest if they were sprayed at all since they weren't using them for consumption.


----------



## Moozillion (Sep 5, 2012)

Sounds good!!!


----------



## mctlong (Sep 5, 2012)

cljohnson said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> > I can â€œwaste" many hours just watching my torts. I find them to be relaxing.
> ...



Hehe! Yep, I can definitely relate to this one.


----------



## MichiLove (Sep 5, 2012)

ascott said:


> kick dandelion wish balls everytime you pass em so as to make sure you can have a bigger supply....
> pass peoples yards while driving thinking wow that would be a perfect spot for a tortoise yard...



I just was thinking that today while driving. "That would be a perfect yard for a tortoise!" lol


----------



## acrantophis (Sep 5, 2012)

Your vegetable crisper drawer looks like this...


----------



## shellysmom (Sep 5, 2012)

acrantophis said:


> Your vegetable crisper drawer looks like this...



hahaha, YES! So full you have to work really hard to get it closed.


----------



## laney (Sep 5, 2012)

Wow this is soo me too!!

Also,
When the people come to visit and give you a strange look because instead of growing house plants the only thing you grow in pots is weeds!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 5, 2012)

*When your neighbors bring you native species thinking they escaped from your house! LOL!*


----------



## MrJorgensen (Sep 5, 2012)

When everyone you know refers to your tortoise by name, because if they say "your tortoise," you quickly respond with, "Oh, you mean insert your tort's name here."


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Sep 5, 2012)

MrJorgensen said:


> When everyone you know refers to your tortoise by name, because if they say "your tortoise," you quickly respond with, "Oh, you mean insert your tort's name here."



That's also me!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 5, 2012)

leonardo the tmnt said:


> MrJorgensen said:
> 
> 
> > When everyone you know refers to your tortoise by name, because if they say "your tortoise," you quickly respond with, "Oh, you mean insert your tort's name here."
> ...



*X3*


----------



## Masin (Sep 5, 2012)

MrJorgensen said:


> When everyone you know refers to your tortoise by name, because if they say "your tortoise," you quickly respond with, "Oh, you mean insert your tort's name here."



YES!!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 6, 2012)

*When TFO is your first bookmark/shortcut on your computer!*


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 8, 2012)

laney said:


> Wow this is soo me too!!
> 
> Also,
> *When the people come to visit and give you a strange look because instead of growing house plants the only thing you grow in pots is weeds!!*


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Sep 10, 2012)

I love this thread!


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Sep 10, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> *When TFO is your first bookmark/shortcut on your computer!*



More like: When you type the letter "t" in your browser, and Tortoise Forum automatically comes up!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 11, 2012)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> ALDABRAMAN said:
> 
> 
> > *When TFO is your first bookmark/shortcut on your computer!*
> ...


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Sep 12, 2012)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> ALDABRAMAN said:
> 
> 
> > *When TFO is your first bookmark/shortcut on your computer!*
> ...



Yes!


----------



## TheTortoiseWhisperer (Sep 13, 2012)

You know you're a Tortoise maniac when you're most prized possession after your cell phone is a pooper scooper upper. 




By the way check out this clean again!




I would say these are too happy tortoises


----------



## cyan (Sep 13, 2012)

When you cut down a 25 ft tall tree with a 12 inch hand saw because its in the way of building a new enclosure. And you don't want to spend your building money on paying to have it cut down!

When the guy that runs the little side of the road fruit/veggie stand leaves his leftovers at your mailbox for the tortoises


----------



## DrewsLife727 (Sep 13, 2012)

watch them eat for an eternity


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Sep 13, 2012)

DrewsLife727 said:


> watch them eat for an eternity



Here, here!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 13, 2012)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> DrewsLife727 said:
> 
> 
> > watch them eat for an eternity
> ...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 16, 2012)

TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> *I love this thread!*


----------



## Laurie (Sep 16, 2012)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I can â€œwaste" many hours just watching my torts. I find them to be relaxing.
> I like when buying various greens for my torts, cashiers asking how I prepare it and me casually saying, â€œI don't eat this, it's for my tortoises!".



lol, one time when I bought dandelion greens at the checkout, the girl says to me, " oh, I didn't know you can eat these.." I said, "oh, I don't eat them, there for my tortoises  "


----------



## evlinLoutries (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm in..

just add, spending time more often than ur own girlfriends..


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 16, 2012)

*When you purchase a special green leather (earth tone) couch just for sitting on the florida room for watching your aldabras!*


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Sep 16, 2012)

TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> I was going to do the same thing for my neighbors!
> 
> 
> Yep!





Was thinking of doing that the day after I got my torts...but then I found an abandon house with a HUGE prickly pear in the front yard....SCORE!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 17, 2012)

LuckysGirl007 said:


> *HUGE prickly pear in the front yard....SCORE!*


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 17, 2012)

*When your board members push there weight around leveraging influence on your decisions, lol!*


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Sep 17, 2012)

I love this thread!!!!!


----------



## Masin (Sep 17, 2012)

Does having dreams about the forum last night count?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 17, 2012)

Masin said:


> *Does having dreams about the forum last night count?
> *


*

*

*Dreams or nightmares, lol!

:shy:*


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Sep 17, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> When your board members push there weight around leveraging influence on your decisions, lol!



Haha! I surrender! Just give them what they want!


Here too! And then I noticed a piece of furniture in my neighbors garage. It's a desk that is in near perfect condition...but I was just looking at how it could be taken apart and rebuilt to be a perfect enclosure!


----------



## Alan RF (Sep 17, 2012)

Nice sofa for watching them aldabramans!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 18, 2012)

LuckysGirl007 said:


> *Here too! And then I noticed a piece of furniture in my neighbors garage. It's a desk that is in near perfect condition...but I was just looking at how it could be taken apart and rebuilt to be a perfect enclosure!
> *


*

*


----------



## SDDTMama (Sep 20, 2012)

Masin said:


> *last Friday, I asked my 7 year old to sneak over and pull em...*




Ha! I've only had my little guy for 2 weeks now, and I've already pulled over to the side of the road and sent my 8-year-old running into some stranger's yard to grab a hibiscus petal (just one petal, would they really miss it?) and another's to pull a giant dandelion up. My reasoning? They're less likely to scream at a child, and *someone* has to drive the getaway car!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 20, 2012)

* When every spot in the road you immediately start to think it is a turtle or tortoise!*


----------



## Masin (Sep 20, 2012)

SDDTMama said:


> Ha! I've only had my little guy for 2 weeks now, and I've already pulled over to the side of the road and sent my 8-year-old running into some stranger's yard to grab a hibiscus petal (just one petal, would they really miss it?) and another's to pull a giant dandelion up. My reasoning? They're less likely to scream at a child, and *someone* has to drive the getaway car!



Hahaha EXACTLY! I say "it's for your sister!!! If she could pick food for you she would!" haha  

When you have to go out of town for 2 nights and leave your beloved tortsie behind with your partner and all you can do is think of all the horrific scenarios that could take place. What if she doesn't soak the mazuri long enough and she chokes? What if she forgets the grassland pellets? What if the hay isn't chopped enough? What if she doesn't pick her grazing tortoise sprouts? What if she forgets the salad topper? Forgets her soaks? Waters too hot? Too cold? She chokes on her own poop!! What if she doesn't use the humidifier or spray in enclosure? What if she forgets shes outside?! What if the crab dies and Echo eats it and gets sick?!???!!! I mean, never mind my partners a Veterinarian and had to take all the usual small animal, large, zoomed etc courses and has 10 years of experience :/ this is OUR baby we're talking about!!! ONLY mommy knows best!!!!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 21, 2012)

Masin said:


> SDDTMama said:
> 
> 
> > Ha! I've only had my little guy for 2 weeks now, and I've already pulled over to the side of the road and sent my 8-year-old running into some stranger's yard to grab a hibiscus petal (just one petal, would they really miss it?) and another's to pull a giant dandelion up. My reasoning? They're less likely to scream at a child, and *someone* has to drive the getaway car!
> ...


----------



## Masin (Sep 21, 2012)

When your partner goes through the savory parts of town on her way to work and tells you about a piece of junk she saw you might be interested in....then you eat breakfast in the car while circling the ghetto trying to jog her memory on the location only to use random towels, a jump rope and rope you happen to have in your car to tie it on top...only to forget the groceries in the car needing refrigeration and the fact you're 10 minutes late starting the 6 hour drive you have to do today....now you're in the bathroom updating the folks who understand you about this treasure AND further late!!!

Soon I'll need help turning this into a table for Echo BTW!!!!


----------



## kurmaraja12 (Sep 21, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> When every spot in the road you immediately start to think it is a turtle or tortoise!



Story of my life


----------



## TheTortoiseWhisperer (Sep 21, 2012)

You know you're a tortoise maniac when you're the only one who clearly sees a tort with its mouth open in the clouds.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 21, 2012)

When you get excited because you "discover" a new weed in your yard, research for about an hour to see what it is....only to be disappointed that it's common mullein<--- a do not feed


----------



## feline8 (Sep 21, 2012)

If you spend more time with your tortoise than with your friends or your phone...
That's a big accomplishment right there for teens


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 21, 2012)

*When you spend an hour delicately digging up a nest site that you missed over night!*


----------



## Vincentdhr (Sep 21, 2012)

When you willingly cultivate dandelions, and will take the seeds instead of letting your sister blow them away.


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Sep 21, 2012)

When you spend half an hour watching your tort eat and run in and out of the torts room, checking on him/her!



ALDABRAMAN said:


> *When you spend an hour delicately digging up a nest site that you missed over night!*



LOL


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 21, 2012)

feline8 said:


> If you spend more time with your tortoise than with your friends or your phone...
> That's a big accomplishment right there for teens


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Sep 21, 2012)

When you ask the gardeners if you can have the grass clippings


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 21, 2012)

TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> When you ask the gardeners if you can have the grass clippings


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 22, 2012)

feline8 said:


> If you spend more time with your tortoise than with your friends or your phone...
> That's a big accomplishment right there for teens


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 25, 2012)

evlinLoutries said:


> I'm in..
> 
> just add, spending time more often than ur own girlfriends..


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 26, 2012)

TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> I love this thread!


----------



## mainey34 (Sep 26, 2012)

Spend all day reading about tortoises on TFO


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 27, 2012)

mainey34 said:


> Spend all day reading about tortoises on TFO


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Sep 27, 2012)

mainey34 said:


> Spend all day reading about tortoises on TFO



That's me


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Sep 27, 2012)

leonardo the tmnt said:


> That's me



Me too!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 28, 2012)

TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> leonardo the tmnt said:
> 
> 
> > That's me
> ...


----------



## danosaurous (Sep 28, 2012)

When you trade your queen sized temperpedic for your little sisters twin mattress so that you have more fool for a bigger tortoise table!


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Sep 28, 2012)

danosaurous said:


> When you trade your queen sized temperpedic for your little sisters twin mattress so that you have more fool for a bigger tortoise table!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 28, 2012)

danosaurous said:


> When you trade your queen sized *temperpedic* for your little sisters twin mattress so that you have more fool for a bigger tortoise table!



*O' my, that is serious! Love ours, the best ever!*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Sep 28, 2012)

I asked my wife if she minded me using the bagger on the mower to collect dandelion seed heads and spread them on a new part of the property. She asked why I thought she would mind and I responded very reasonably that my intent was to start a weed bed! (And she went for it! She's a keeper!)


----------



## Masin (Sep 29, 2012)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I asked my wife if she minded me using the bagger on the mower to collect dandelion seed heads and spread them on a new part of the property. She asked why I thought she would mind and I responded very reasonably that my intent was to start a weed bed! (And she went for it! She's a keeper!)



You both are!!! You ASKED first?! And she accepted?! You must multiply!!!


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Sep 29, 2012)

danosaurous said:


> When you trade your queen sized temperpedic for your little sisters twin mattress so that you have more fool for a bigger tortoise table!



I did that


----------



## mctlong (Sep 30, 2012)

When you make a present to celebrate your hatchling's one month birthday. 






(pumpkin "present" with grass ribbon and clover bow)


----------



## Moozillion (Sep 30, 2012)

LOVE the pumpkin hatch day present!!!!


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Sep 30, 2012)

mctlong said:


> When you make a present to celebrate your hatchling's one month birthday.
> 
> (pumpkin "present" with grass ribbon and clover bow)



Very cute


----------



## danosaurous (Sep 30, 2012)

mctlong said:


> When you make a present to celebrate your hatchling's one month birthday.
> 
> (pumpkin "present" with grass ribbon and clover bow)



LOVE this


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 2, 2012)

danosaurous said:


> *LOVE this *


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Oct 14, 2012)

Here's how I can tell; just now, my wife came out to the front deck and asked, â€œ whatcha doing? On the TFO, your other family?" And I promptly replied yes and started to fill her in, to which she replied, â€œ and why are we talking about tortoise poop?" Thank you TFO family!


----------



## Vincentdhr (Oct 17, 2012)

You know that you are a tortoise maniac when you go to a pumpkin patch to find the perfect pumpkin for your tortoise to eat.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Oct 17, 2012)

Or like me, you pass them all because you're not sure which pumpkin would be just right for them and you don't want to waste one if they won't â€œlike" it!


----------



## green man (Oct 17, 2012)

Somebody likely posted this already, but oh well.

Tortoise maniac - getting filled with prickly pear spines just to give your tort a lovely bit of fruit.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 25, 2012)

green man said:


> Somebody likely posted this already, but oh well.
> 
> Tortoise maniac - getting filled with prickly pear spines just to give your tort a lovely bit of fruit.


----------



## ChuckandAsh (Oct 26, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> You might be a TORTOISE MANIAC if you:
> 
> 
> Spend more feeding your tortoise(s) than you do on yourself, LOL!
> ...





This is hilarious!! And you can pick road side weeds for your tort?!?!! 
What kind can i get?? Is it safe for them ?? How do i know what to pick??


----------



## sibi (Oct 26, 2012)

pick up your tort's poop everyday to feel if it's the right consistency.  Darn you TF--you made me into a nut


----------



## BodaTort1 (Oct 29, 2012)

1-When you sneak away and hide at family outings/events to check TFO for new threads.
1a And you apologize when caught and promise to not doing it again!!
2-When you set alarm thru the night to go off to verify outdoor tort house stays the right temp during a cold snap. 
3. When all your crisper drawers in the fridge are full of tort greens that you forbid family from touching.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Oct 29, 2012)

BodaTort1 said:


> 1-When you sneak away and hide at family outings/events to check TFO for new threads.
> 1a And you apologize when caught and promise to not doing it again!!
> 2-When you set alarm thru the night to go off to verify outdoor tort house stays the right temp during a cold snap.
> 3. When all your crisper drawers in the fridge are full of tort greens that you forbid family from touching.



Amen! Preach it!


----------



## sueb4653 (Oct 29, 2012)

BodaTort1 said:


> 1-When you sneak away and hide at family outings/events to check TFO for new threads.
> 1a And you apologize when caught and promise to not doing it again!!
> 2-When you set alarm thru the night to go off to verify outdoor tort house stays the right temp during a cold snap.
> 3. When all your crisper drawers in the fridge are full of tort greens that you forbid family from touching.



LOL I'M NEW TO TORTS AND i HAVE A CRISPER FULL OF GREENS AND i HAVE BEEN IN THE NEIGHBORS GARDEN GETTING THEIR MALLOW

OOPS caps sorry


----------



## Moozillion (Nov 2, 2012)

When you go down to the county courthouse a week AHEAD of the presidential election and vote early because you have a new tort arriving on Election Day and you want to be home when it arrives!


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Nov 2, 2012)

Moozilion said:


> When you go down to the county courthouse a week AHEAD of the presidential election and vote early because you have a new tort arriving on Election Day and you want to be home when it arrives!



. What's wrong with that??


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Nov 4, 2012)

LuckysGirl007 said:


> . What's wrong with that??



Ditto


----------



## amazoa (Nov 4, 2012)

You might be a tortoise maniac if you soak your baby tortoises before you even start the coffee in the morning.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Nov 7, 2012)

Your a tortoise maniac if you grow your own weeds!


----------



## pdrobber (Nov 10, 2012)

...if you almost burn your house down setting the smoke detector off a few times while baking trays of substrate to get rid of springtails & fungus......


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Nov 11, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> You might be a TORTOISE MANIAC if you,
> 
> Stop on the highway and pick fresh weeds on the roadside!



I read in a Russian tortoise book recently that you SHOULDN'T do that because the weeds inhale gasoline and motor oil and smoke from all the cars. Therefor the plants are poisonous. Makes sense to me. Any thoughts?




mctlong said:


> When you make a present to celebrate your hatchling's one month birthday.
> 
> (pumpkin "present" with grass ribbon and clover bow)



That is very cool!


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Nov 25, 2012)

Today I got a BIG O'LL giant weed for my tortoise's and brought it up to my room and set it on my table, I accidentally took a deep breath of all of them and momentarily stopped breathing from all the pollen from the weeds. I forgot how allergic I am to weeds! *Shame on yourself TB, almost killing yourself for some weeds*  I guess that makes me a tortoise miniac for almost accidentally killing myself for some weeds for my tort's   :shy:


----------



## Zamric (Nov 26, 2012)

amazoa said:


> You might be a tortoise maniac if you soak your baby tortoises before you even start the coffee in the morning.



Guilty!


----------

